# ADA 30-c Rookie Journal



## insomniaclush (Jan 14, 2008)

This is my first nano to mess w/. Afew rookie misstakes have been made putting together this tank such as placing my glass diffuser and glass bubble counter on the floor and forgetting them then stepping on them lol. Next one was buying too little of plants and having to go back for more. Then came trying to plant the HC and wire the Riccia, what a pain in the... Nevertheless this is the first week into this thing and we'll have to see how things come in here in a couple of mo.

Tank specs.

Tank: ADA 30-p 30 x 30 x 30
Substrate: ADA Power Sand Special
ADA Amazonia II
Filtration: Eheim Ecco 2232
Cal Aqua Labs glass ware
Lightning: Current 2x18 Watt 12" PC 
Coralife Turbo Twist - 9 Watt U.V. Sterilizer

Decorative
Materials: Ryuoh Stone

Ferts: ADA Brighty K
ADA Green Brighty Step 2
Flourish excel
DIY CO2 generator

Plants: Hemianthus callitrichoides
Riccia fluitans 
Narrow & Dwarf Hairgrass

























































*Lots of criticism would be greatly appreciated!!!*


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Well placed stones except for that one in the last two pics on top of the big rock.
I like what you got going and will be interested to see it fill.
Good work.


----------



## insomniaclush (Jan 14, 2008)

goalcreas said:


> Well placed stones except for that one in the last two pics on top of the big rock.


Thank you
lol I forgot to remove and/or find a place for that riccia rock. It is not ment to say there...


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I thought that might be the case, just want to clear that up.


----------



## insomniaclush (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi,

You should fill the tank up before taking pics.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

looks good so far, can't wait to see it fill in.


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

I like it, it will look like a pro made it when its all grown in. 
What kind of fish/shrimp are you planning to put in, if any?
oh yea put a lil more water in it the rimless tanks look good when they are full of water.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

did you make the stand yourself? cuz Im getting a 30C also and Im looking for ideas.


----------



## insomniaclush (Jan 14, 2008)

DMHdispute said:


> What kind of fish/shrimp are you planning to put in, if any?


Once it cycles I was thinking about putting some Phoenix Rasboras( Boraras merah )in w/ a few Bumble Bee Shrimp (Caridina trifasciata) and some Red Cherry Shrimp.


----------



## insomniaclush (Jan 14, 2008)

MARIMOBALL said:


> did you make the stand yourself? cuz Im getting a 30C also and Im looking for ideas.


 Yes I did. Getto though
I found a couple of cheap ikea book stands set aside for the trash. I took them home and pulled everything apart, sanded off all the finish and covered all the holes. Sunck in all the screws and covered them w/ wood putty, sanded down and added a door. Then a couple coats of primer and a couple coats of matblack finish done and done...


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

insomniaclush said:


> Once it cycles I was thinking about putting some Phoenix Rasboras( Boraras merah )in w/ a few Bumble Bee Shrimp (Caridina trifasciata) and some Red Cherry Shrimp.


Very nice Fauna selection there... I got a 30cm ADA cube too... but your layout is much more defined


----------



## insomniaclush (Jan 14, 2008)

Here is some pic's of the *getto* ada wanna-be stand I put together for this tank...


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

The stand looks great thanks for the photos.


----------



## insomniaclush (Jan 14, 2008)

*Week 3 Update*

Everything seems to be growing up and out just fine. I had a severe algae
problem lastweek, i wasn't paying attention to the sunlight comming into the room. Quite a bit of sunlight was hitting the two rocks on the left of the tank. So now I've added a new clean up crew and they are doing awesome at it. 
I put two little zebra danios to help w/ cycling the tank (not going to be there permanent home). 
And the clean-up crew consists of 6 Cherry Red shrimp, 3 orange bumblebee shrimp, and two Amano Shrimp. I was going to stock black N' white bumblebees but I saw these guys @ the LFS and couldn't pass them up. The orange and reds of these shrimp contrast perfectly against the very bright greens of the Riccia and HC...


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

what is that orange shrimp in that last photo? Is it some kind of neocardina?


----------



## insomniaclush (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't know the scientific name. At the LFS,the only name listed was "orange bumblebee shrimp".


----------

